# morning goose hunt vs. evening



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

*morning is much more productive i think then evening*


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

yes for some reason I have only gotten 2 geese past 12 PM, the rest are in the morning


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Being from Nebraska where we can hunt them all day, I would say it's a toss up as to which is better for me. The only thing that really hurts on a p.m. hunt is running out of legal shooting time before the birds come out to feed.

Alex


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Morning for sure.

I've hunted both morning and night, many, many times. And night is never as good.










:sniper:


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

If you have only a few days to hunt at a time..I pick morning so I can scout that evening for the next day.


----------



## huntmallards (Oct 8, 2006)

i prefer a evening hunt :beer:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

both suite me, I've had about the same success with both...we get just as much action in the morning as the evening. It probably varies and depends on where and what kind of ducks/geese. thats just me though.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The best time of the day varies throughout the season, with weather, and with local conditions.

Scout the area you plan to hunt and watch the birds to figure it out.

Although it is more the exception, I have had some great field hunting at 1:00 in the afternoon.

There is only so much you can learn on these forums. Some things can only truly be learned by getting out and getting experience.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i personaly have noticed that ducks/geese have a harder time seeing you in the morning vs. evening. ive learned to wear a face mask in the bright sunset so my face doesnt stick out so much. for comfort i prefer the evening so its light out already and you have about as much time you need to set up. but as posted before weather has alot to do with it.

-Dillon


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

My personal favorite is in snow conditions when you can shoot birds in the field all day.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I guess there are people out there that will say that a night hunt is more productive than that morning hunt.

But I have never found that to be true, in fact I think there has only been one instance where I have shot more bird on the evening hunt as opposed to the morning hunt.

Honestly, get your *** out of bed and get out hunting.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

No questions asked the morning has been the best for me 8)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

MOST of the time I prefer morning. However late season when it gets cold..say 15 degrees or less quite often the birds don't start to fly til after noon. I'll take my warm bed on those kind of mornings, then stack a pile high at 1 pm.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i think it all depends on how early the birds move in the morning..many times i have been out the geese tend to feed around 9-10am and are back to water by noon-1pm and sometimes tend to go out later in the afternoon..then theres some days they move once..its always a toss up


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Afternoon hunts are some of the best around, the birds seem to be much more relaxed, and more decoyable. Perfect example, couple weeks back, set up in the morning, missed the X by about 400 yards. We did not bother the birds, but waited for them to leave on their own without firing a shot. After all birds left the field we started moving decoys, got over to where they were in the AM, and filled out by 330 PM as they started coming back out again. Great shoot.


----------

